# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  23 طريقة تنقص وزنك بدون رجيم...

## mylife079

*23 طريقة تنقص وزنك بدون رجيم*

*بدون جوع أو إحباط أو أدوية..
هذه ثلاثة وعشرون طريقة يقدمها لك خبراء التغذية لإنقاص وزنك 
فإلى التفاصيل: 
• عندما تشعر بالجوع بين الوجبات ، امضغ الكرفس لأنه يحرق الكثير
من السعرات ، أو تناول بعض الفاكهة الطازجة.
• احرص على تناول ثلاث وجبات يوميا في نفس الوقت ، ولاتهمل وجبة الإفطار
لأنها تزيد من معدل حرق السعرات.
• حاول الوقوف أثناء التحدث على الهاتف أو مشاهدة التلفاز ، كما أن التحكم بالجهاز دون استعمال جهاز التحكم عن بعد يجعلك كثير الحركه.
• استخدم الدرج بدلا من المصعد الكهربائي كلما استطعت.
• ابعد عن ذهنك فكرة أن التدخين ينقص الوزن إذا كنت مدخن أقلع فورا 
عن التدخين ومارس رياضة خفيفة وستلاحظ الفرق في قوامك وبشرتك.
• لا تستخدم السكر ، أو استبدل السكر المصنع بسكر الفاكهة.
• استخدم بدائل الحليب والجبن قليلة الدسم.
• إذا كنت ممن يعشقون مشروب الشوكولاتة أو الكاكاو قم بشراء النوع
الذي لا يحتوي على سكر أو مواد اضافية.
• احذر من الأطعمة المعلبة لأنها تحتوي على كثير من السعرات ، كما أن 
الصوديوم المستخدم في عملية حفظ هذه الأطعمة يعرقل عملية الهضم
مما يسبب السمنة.
• لا تتناول المعكرونة أو الأرز إلا مرة كل أسبوعين ويفضل استبدالها بالنوع المصنوع من البر الأسمر.
• تعود على تناول الخبز الأسمر ، واختار النوع المحتوي على النخالة التي 
تساعد في عملية الهضم.
• لا تأكل إلا المكسرات الطبيعية غير المملحة.
• استعمل زيت الزيتون المعصور على البارد فإنه لا يسبب الكلسترول.
• انتظر على الأقل ثلاث ساعات عند الانتقال من وجبة لأخرى.
• لا تكثر من الملح لأنه يخزن السوائل في الجسم.
• اشرب من 6 إلى 10 أكواب من الماء يوميا فهي تغسل الجسم من
السموم والدهون.
• لا تأكل العلكة ولو دون سكر.
• لا تأكل الدجاج من جلده فهو مخزن للدهون والهرمونات.
• لا تأكل الليمون مع البروتينات فهو يحيد إنزيم البيبسين المسئول عن
هضم البروتين.
• لا تأكل في وقت متأخر من الليل حتى تتيح للمعدة هضم الطعام بكفاءة.
• استبدل المقليات بالمشاوي والمسلوق.
• ابدأ دائما بتناول السلطات الخضراء.
• احذر الشوربات التي تحتوي على كريما .*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile: 
بس مابحب الكرفس
ومابقدر استغني عن الليمون

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

مالو كويس 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا محمد على المرور_

----------


## غسان

_سؤال .. شو هو الكرفس ..._

_والله يا محمد قبل شوي اكلت سندويشة .. .. بس الاكل بالليل  بنصحش كثير .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

الكرفس بشبه البقدونس لكن سيقانه غليظه وقاسيه..وهو عطري كتير ..وهاد الي مابحبه فيه..يعني اذا انحط مع اكله بيغطي على كل النكهات الاخرى ..بس هو مفيد جدا وهاي نبذه عن فوائده:

لكن اكتشفت ان لها فوائد اخرى حابه تستفيدوا منها 




فوائد الكرفس 

يعتبر الكرفس من الأعشاب القديمة التي ثبت أنه زرع منذ ما يزيد على 3000 سنة لا سيما في مصر، وقد عرف في الصين في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد.
موطنه الاصلي وسط وجنوب اوروبا بالرغم من وجوده بريا بمساحات شاسعه في اسيا الصغرى وشمال افريقيا.

أحد نباتات العائلة الخيمية، وهو من النباتات الحولية، وهو من سلالة الكرفس البري ache بعدما جرى تأصيله زراعيا ,ارتفاعه من 30 ـ 100 سم، والاوراق مركبه مقسمه الى وريقات قلبيه الشكل او بيضاويه والوريقات مفصصه الى عدة فصوص حافتها مسننه باسنان عريضه ولون الورقه اخضر فاتح والازهار بيضاء صغيره
محموله على نورات حيميه .
والثمار صغيره مزدوجه شكلها بيضاوي مستدير ولونها بني فاتح.


يحتوي الكرفس على عناصر مهمة منها الكالسيوم والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم والنحاس والحديد والمنجنيز واليود‏، كذلك يحتوي على مواد هلامية وكربوهيدراتية‏، مواد مدرة للبول وعناصر ومركبات مهدئة‏.‏

يستعمل من الداخل ومن الخارج , وما يستفاد منه هو البذور والجذور والأوراق والسوق.


صوره لبذور الكرفس 



تضاف اوراق الكرفس الى السلاطات والى الوجبات المطبوخه

تناول اوراق وثمار الكرفس يفيد في العلاج الشعبي للتخلص من الغازات والانتفاخات المعويه.

ومنشط للرغبه الجنسيه ومفيد في ادرار البول والدوره الشهريه ومنشط لافرازات المعده ويعمل على تقويتها وينصح بعدم تعاطي الكرفس للمرضعات لانه يقلل من ادرار الحليب.

كما يفيد الكرفس في شفاء امراض الطحال المتضخم واحتباس البول ويساعد على نزول الحصى ورمل الكلى والعمل على اخراجه عبر الحالب الى الخارج.

وبفيد الكرفس في شفاء امراض الربو الشعبي وضيق التنفس وتضخم الكبد وعضلات الاطراف ويساعد في شفاء الام النقرس والضعف الحنسي وتهدئة الاعصاب.

الزيت المستخرج من اوراق وثمار الكرفس يستعمل كماده مسكنه ومقويه وطارده للغازات .

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_سؤال .. شو هو الكرفس ...

والله يا محمد قبل شوي اكلت سندويشة .. .. بس الاكل بالليل بنصحش كثير .._ 



*الكرافس* نبات من الخضروات يؤكل نيئا أو يدخل مع الطبخ وعموما يعتبر عنصرا رئيسيا للسلطات.
ويجب تفريق الكرافس عن المقدونس الذي يشبهه بالشكل ويستخدم كبديل له في السلطات والطبخات مثل الفتة.
الكرفس خضرة مفيدة للتخسيس وانقاص الوزن بفضل عصير الكرفس الذي يحتفظ بفيتاميناته وبخصائصه المدرة للبول ويستعمل في الانظمة الغذائية التي تتبع لمكافحة السمنة كما ان ملح الكرفس تابل جيد يستعمل بدلا من الملح العادي.
وفي الطب الحديث ظهر من تحليل الكرفس انه يحتوي على فيتامينات ( أ,ب,ج ) ومعادن واشباه معادن منها الحديد واليود والنحاس والماغنيسيوم والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفسفور وعناصر مهدئة.
ويصلح الكرفس لكل الاشخاص ذوي الصحة الجيدة ويؤكل نيئا ، مفروما ، وناعما او يعلك بالاسنان ويمنع فقط عن ذوي الامعاء الضعيفة والمصابين بعسر الهضم. كما ينصح بتناوله للمصابين بالسمنة والبدانة والسكر والتهابات المفاصل والروماتيزم والتهاب الكلى ويستعمل مقويا عاما لخلايا الجسم ومرطبا ومدرا لمجاري البول والدم ومضادا لعسر الهضم والسمنة. ...



غسان بعد ما تتعشا لازم تمشي 
النوم بعد العشا مباشرة مش منيح مضر بالصحة

شكرا غسان على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

وكمان مشان تستفيدوا....بالنسبه للحميه...البروكلي مفييييييييييييد جدا...وكمان ما بحبه :Eh S(2):  بس هو مفيد بصوره كبيره وهاي معلومات عنه:



 البروكلي غذاء ودواء 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





البروكلي أحد نباتات الفصيلة الصليبية وهو من 
مجموعة الملفوف (الكرنب) والقرنبيط (الزهرة), غني بالمواد المضادة 
للأ**دة والتي تحمي الخلايا من التلف والسرطان, يحتوي على كميات 
وافرة من المعادن والفيتامينات الأساسية.

يحتوى البروكلى على
يحتوي كوب واحد من البروكلي المطهو على 40 سعرة حرارية 
يزود الجسم بضعف الحصة الغذائية اللازمة من فيتامين ج وثلث الحصة 
الغذائية اللازمة من فيتامين أ وحمض الفوليك 
كما يحتوي على الكالسيوم والحديد والبروتين 
وهو غني جداً بالبايوفلافونيدات الذي يقي من السرطان 
إضافة إلى احتوائه على نسبة عالية من الألياف 
وهو غني جدا بالمواد المضادة للأ**دة وهي تلك المواد التي تحمي 
الخلايا من الطفرات والتلف الحاصل بسبب الجزئيات غير المستقرة.



 
يعتبر البروكولي مصدراً ممتازاً للفيتامين C ومصدراً 
جيداً لحمض الفوليك، ويحتوي على كمية من الكاروتين وعلى فيتامينات أخرى. 
ويحتوي على البروتين (2,7%)، على قليل من السكريات (4,5%)، 
وعلى ألياف وعناصر معدنية مختلفة.
//
ينتسب البروكولي إلى فصيلة الصليبيات (كما القرنبيط). 
وقد أقرت لجنة الغذاء والحمية التابعة لأكاديمية العلوم الأميركية أن البروكولي كما 
كل الصليبيات يمتلك خصائص مضادة للسرطان، 

(كيف؟)
.. إن مادة الكلوروفيل الموجودة في البروكولي (والمسؤولة عن إعطائه اللون الأخضر) 
تحفظ جزيئات الـ
من الشذوذ.. DNA
فتمنع تشكل الخلايا السرطانية

//
.
- وللإستفادة من مفعول البروكولي ضد السرطان 
يجب تناوله مرة إلى ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع 
أما الإكثار من تناوله (أكثر من أربع مرات) فمن شأنه أنه يخفف من امتصاص 
اليود في الجسم، فإذا حدث ذلك ينصح بزيادة تناول الأطعمة الغنية باليود مثل السمك.
//
البروكلي ..والحمل ؟؟
السيدات اللواتي يخططن لمشروع حمل يجب أن يكثرن من استهلاك البروكولي 
لأنه غني بحمض الفوليك )
.هو أحد الفيتامينات التي تدخل في تكوين الأنسجة وتكوين كريات الدم الحمراء)) 
ان نقص حمض الفوليك في بداية الحمل قد يؤدي إلى بعض التشوهات خصوصاً 
في الدماغ والعمود الفقري لدى الجنين، 
((لذلك تنصح الحوامل باستخدام حامض الفوليك في بداية 
الحمل وقبل الحمل مباشرة 
.
البروكلي والقرنبيط؟
اذاما قارنا البروكولي مع القرنبيط الذي ينتمي إلى نفس الفصيلة نجد أن 
الأول أغنى بالفيتامينات والألياف، 
والثاني أغنى بالبوتاسيوم والإثنين مضادان للسرطان.
.
.
-استهلاكه-
يمكن تناول البروكولي نيئاً مع صلصة خفيفة كما يمكن طبخه على البخار أو سلقه 
سلقاً خفيفاً كي لا يفقد ..
منافعه الصحية. والبروكولي عادة ما يرافق أطباق اللحوم والأسماك وغيرها

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين على التوضيح ._

_طلع الكرفس مهم .._ 

_مشي بهل برد ابوحميد صعب .._

----------


## mylife079

شكرا غسان

----------


## ريمي

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

وانا مش شكرا :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_وانا مش شكرا_


 كل الشكر لجهودك يا زهرتنا 
ما بقدر انساكي بهاي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أم صالح 99

شكرررررا على هالموضوع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## sun shine

شكرا  لجهودك  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------

